# Home Depot horse skelli



## The Halloween Lady

I know many of you have already seen this, (it's been making its Way around FB groups and other forums) but for those of you who haven't I thought I would share a picture of Home Depot's skeleton horse. It's retailing for $199.00


----------



## Sblanck

Wow I had to go out and collect bones from two real horses and assemble mine when I had a carriage.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is not a bad price at all!!! Hhhhmmmmm....now how could I fit him into my Mostly Ghostly haunt????


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Put a sheet on him?:googly:


----------



## bobzilla

Very cool!
Thanks for posting that


----------



## jdubbya

So many possibilities! and no the price isn't bad!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He'd look great in front of our house hooked up to a hearse. Of course, that would mean building a hearse.....:googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That's what I was thinking... or a headless horseman... or a corpsed skelli.... or western ghost town... Oh my!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Or a zombie or Skellie jockey


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Halloween Lady said:


> That's what I was thinking... or a headless horseman... or a corpsed skelli.... or western ghost town... Oh my!!!!!!


Did you say western ghost town........


----------



## jdubbya

Wyatt Furr said:


> Did you say western ghost town........


You need one of these WF!


----------



## kprimm

Headless Horseman prop, here I come!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

jdubbya said:


> You need one of these WF!


Yes I do. Only thing is ..where do I store it 11 months out of the year? Ahhh ,I'll figure it out...
I did buy the wolf skellie from big lots today. and the vulture. I have no self control....


----------



## Copchick

Ha, you beat me to the link! I just saw this horse skelly and was going to post the link. It's really cool! Wish I had a western theme. How can I fit a horse skelly into my decor? Hmm... Perhaps a field of cornstalks with scarecrows and the horse mixed in among the stalks? Hmm...


----------



## Haunted Spider

That thing is awesome. I need one.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I want one!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> Yes I do. Only thing is ..where do I store it 11 months out of the year? Ahhh ,I'll figure it out...


I'm sure they fold up for ease of storage:googly:

We may pull the trigger on this one. He's too nice a prop not to have.


----------



## RWB

I'm interested.... A little leery about it being on back order.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I pulled the trigger. I finally got tracking and mine should be here Tuesday. :smilekin: yippee!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

lets us know what you think about it


----------



## Copchick

The Halloween Lady said:


> I pulled the trigger. I finally got tracking and mine should be here Tuesday. :smilekin: yippee!!!!


Please, please make a video when you get it and post it! You can give us the scoop on it, like can it be taken apart for easier storage?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

That is a good price......but still too rich for me. 
The ears would need to be cut off. Skeletons look silly with ears.


----------



## kprimm

Mine is on the way as well as the Projector and a Skeleton.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 ordered one yesterday. I expect we'll see it around the end of August.

Apparently it turned out to be a much more popular item than they expected, seeing as how it's backordered everywhere.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I know it was on, off, and back on their website SEVERAL times. I guess Haunters are really digging it!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ordered mine also. End of August for me too, Roxy.


----------



## halloween71

Mine as well as the other items I ordered from hd will be here tomorrow.I ordered the headless horseman animated prop they have.Goin to try to put him on the horse.my theme last year as well as this year is sleepy hollow so perfect prop for me.


----------



## Copchick

halloween71, you and I had the same thought process. This morning, I ordered the horse skelly and the headless horseman (good price also) thinking he'd go along great with the horse skelly. I was wanting to see if I would be able to finagle it onto the horse.


----------



## Hairazor

Just looking at eBay Halloween stuff and someone has this horse for sale for $400.00, at least it seems to be the same one


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sounds like someone who bought it and is now trying to sell it at an inflated price to the unwary:jol: That's why it's always a good idea to do an internet search for an item you see on eBay to see how the price compares to other sources.


----------



## Hairazor

Totally agree ^


----------



## Rumsfield

I have wanted a horse skeleton for years, this sure will be better then assembling bones.


----------



## jdubbya

Rumsfield said:


> I have wanted a horse skeleton for years, this sure will be better then assembling bones.


I see this as the "must have" prop of the year for mny haunters. The price is good, it can be used for a variety of scenes/themes and my sense is the popularity of this will open the door to other larger skeletal figures. Can you say T-Rex!


----------



## Jack Mac

I just couldn't pass on this. It is bigger than what I thought it would be but I'm OK with that. Mine came with this cardboard sign, I'm guessing it might have been intended as a store display model since it also had a Georgia Home Depot label on it even though it came from California. I won't use it in this years haunt since I want to build a hearse to go with it .


----------



## RoxyBlue

It looks really good and you got a bonus dog to go with it!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

How long did it take to put together and how big was the box?


----------



## Jack Mac

RoxyBlue said:


> It looks really good and you got a bonus dog to go with it!:jol:


 I know right! I was trying to get him into the rib cage before I assembled it but he wasn't having any of it!


----------



## Jack Mac

Spooky1 said:


> How long did it take to put together and how big was the box?


It took less than five minutes to remove everything from the box and assemble. The box is 40 x 22.5 x 24 inches and weighs 39.6 lbs.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, Jack Mac! Thanks for posting your pics. He looks awesome. I like that you used your critter for scale. Lol!


----------



## Jack Mac

Thanks Copchick! Here is a better pic for scale comparison, that's a Costco Pose-n-stay skellie standing next to it.


----------



## jdubbya

Jack Mac said:


> Thanks Copchick! Here is a better pic for scale comparison, that's a Costco Pose-n-stay skellie standing next to it.


Damn! That looks amazing! Really looking forward to seeing all of these and what you do with them on Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wonder if there's time to make one of these for the skellie horse?










You could fit a casket in there....:googly:


----------



## Jack Mac

Hey don't be giving me any ideas now, my haunt to-do list for this year is already too long. But then again, I heard that the At Home stores carries two different size wagon wheels, might stop by there some time this week.


----------



## deadSusan

If anyone can do it, you can!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks, that photo really shows the scale of the horse. The HD photos, you can't really see it. That thing is life size. I can see a ghostly spectre astride his mount looking for new souls to take. They will run out of these guys fast.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin: Well, I joined all you other crazy, Halloween lunatics and ordered the bone horse for my very own. They shipped it and I am going to have it on Monday....I have zero idea where I am going to put this monster, but Jack Mac is the one to blame....if he hadn't posted that dang picture...I had almost talked myself out of it.....


----------



## scareme

To bad it isn't Lowes. We have a 25% discount for there. 

Wyatt Furr, what do you mean where would you store it 11 months out of the year? Wouldn't you just leave it up in your living room all year. It would be a real conversation piece.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Someone with more money than me needs to do a four horseman set up with those.


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, I joined all you other crazy, Halloween lunatics


Don't be thinking you're not part of that group Missy. 

You can't be left out of the skelly horse craze. Glad you got on board. :googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ohhhhhh I'm so excited for mine. Yaaaay.

We are definitely an odd bunch!


----------



## jdubbya

I'm so envious of you horse people! These are going to be so great! I'm envisioning a hearse with a skeletal driver, being pulled by two of these horses, a few tombstones in the backround, maybe a projection inside the hearse. so many great possibilities. Maybe next year. (sigh)


----------



## RWB

So if folks are currently ordering this it sounds like they are being shipped pretty quick. The depot site say's late August for delivery. Can anyone confirm either way if they have just ordered this in the last week or later?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Don't be thinking you're not part of that group Missy.
> 
> You can't be left out of the skelly horse craze. Glad you got on board. :googly:


:jol:Ha, ha, ha! I know I'm right in there with the rest of you. (sometimes I'm the one with the lampshade on, dancing about) My thinking is that as good as it looks, and as fast as I think it's going to sell out, and if it does, and then they don't make it again....I don't want to be that desperate soul, paying $1000 for it on Ebay. So, in a way, my purchase of it is a preventative measure.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RWB said:


> So if folks are currently ordering this it sounds like they are being shipped pretty quick. The depot site say's late August for delivery. Can anyone confirm either way if they have just ordered this in the last week or later?


:undecidekin:Mine won't ship until August 30th, but I was seeing if anyone would call me on it. I cannot help myself...I feel the need to lie every now and then.

But I usually come clean about it. It's the imp inside of me that makes me do it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Jdubbya that is exactly what I have planned for mine. Last year since I didn't have anything that would work for a horse I used 4 pose and stay skelli's posed to look like they were pulling it.
I was a bit worried about the horses size because my hearse is ginormous, but after seeing the pics Jack Mac posted I think they will work out just fine! 
I am not using my hearse this year but I do have something else planned. 

Btw - Jack Mac your house is lovely.


----------



## Hairazor

Mine is sitting in it's box in the dining room, haven't had the time to commence putting it together, will need to do some explaining to Sweetie


----------



## RoxyBlue

RWB said:


> So if folks are currently ordering this it sounds like they are being shipped pretty quick. The depot site say's late August for delivery. Can anyone confirm either way if they have just ordered this in the last week or later?


We ordered one five days ago and also expect it to arrive end of August.


----------



## Jack Mac

Thank you Halloween Lady, if you are ever in Cary NC just stop on by! I placed my order with Home Depot on July 29th and the horse arrived on August 5th. I was thinking along the same lines as Pumpkin5, as impressive as it looked on the website I didn't want to take the chance of it selling out. Now that this large skellie is doing so well, do you guys think we will see another item of this scale offered next year? I'm hoping for a large 7' gargoyle skeleton with wings an everything.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack Mac said:


> Now that this large skellie is doing so well, do you guys think we will see another item of this scale offered next year? I'm hoping for a large 7' gargoyle skeleton with wings an everything.


Sort of like this guy, except he's not a skeleton and the pillar is included. And only three grand to boot!:googly:

http://www.hauntedprops.com/7-foot-all-static-gargoyle-display/

The horse is definitely a natural because of the hearse/graveyard connection. This may have been one of those "testing the waters" thing for the manufacturer to see if it would fly as a sellable item. I expect their fondest wishes have been far exceeded.


----------



## Jack Mac

Oh yeah, I like that gargoyle! The price tag, not so much. One thing I did notice is that this horse is not made by Crazy Bonez like most of the other skellie critters. Who knows, maybe by seeing how well this large skeleton has done, Crazy Bonez jumps into the larger scale items as well.


----------



## jdubbya

There had darn well better be plumage and blankets for these horses! I'm expecting over the top creativity from you folks!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I was thinking a haunted unicorn........


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I was thinking a haunted unicorn........


That would be unique!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You would P5, you would! Lolololol <3 :lolkin:

Jan, I'm in the same boat as you. Mine came yesterday but haven't quite figured out how to let the hubby know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack, when you have a moment next time you're in your living room D), could you check and see how wide the horse is side to side?


----------



## Jack Mac

Sure, no problem. At it's widest point, the rib cage, it is 19". The legs project a little outwards as they reach the ground. Front legs from outer hoof to outer hoof is 21" and the back legs, 26 1/2". Hope this helps, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhhmmmmm....wonder how much a Narwhale horn would run me???


----------



## Spooky1

Just got an email from Home Depot. Our horse has shipped, we should have it in a week.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Mine came. But I haven't had a chance to assemble it yet. But hey, I still have that basic electrical circuit kit I ordered a year ago still sitting unopened in my garage. Lololol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ours should arrive this coming Monday. I already have a scene in mind for it in our yard, but I'll need to build an accessory for it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hurrah for me. My horse should arrive Monday also. I have no idea where it will go, but I'll figure it out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> I have no idea where it will go, but I'll figure it out!


The formal living room, of course


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder what Abby is going to think of our new purchase?


----------



## Hairazor

I haven't put mine together yet but did make sure all parts are here and in good shape. Tried the sound feature and my dog shot off the sofa and started running around and frantically barking


----------



## Pumpkin5

:undecidekin:My husband is going to freak out when the box arrives.....Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:undecidekin:


----------



## scareme

^^^lol Now you sound like me. 

Its probably a good thing everyone is getting one this year. Because when they come out next year they'll be smaller and cost more. This will continue until the are the size of a German Shepard and cost $450.


----------



## Copchick

Looks like mine should be arriving tomorrow! 

Jan, that is a sight to see I'm sure. Dogs react so funny to our props, don't they? Fly hates the jumping spider. It got her one time and now she stares it down when she has to walk past it. 

Scareme, I think you're right. The horse may be the "it" prop this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^My thoughts EXACTLY!!! I figured if I passed this year, next year they would discontinue it, and then it could only be had on Ebay for thousands..... Although it is true, our two car garage is packed floor to ceiling with props....my husband did mention getting another storage building that is climate controlled....it will just have to be a really BIG one. I mean...come on...how much grass and back lawn does a person really need??? (you don't have to mow props....)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> The formal living room, of course


Now THAT is a great idea......:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ha!

I was just looking on the Home Depot web site and they are limiting on-line buyers to three horses per order, so if you want four in order to make a full team for a fancy funeral, you'll need to get a friend to buy one for you:googly:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

UPS tracking says "Buckshot " is already in Las Vegas. Maybe they will deliver him tomorrow. A blanket and saddle is waiting in the formal living room. 
Here's hoping he wont chew on the antique sofa from the 1800s....... Or knock over the Tiffany lamp......Or poop on the chinese hooked rug......OK, maybe I need to re-think this.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Buckshot" - great name for a Wild West horse:jol: And you'd better move the breakables and poopables out of that living room now.

Ours may actually show up today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just informed me that the horse skellie is now sitting at our house. I told him he needs to leave work RIGHT NOW and rescue it from our front porch


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ he could say he has a sick horse at home and not sure it will put through.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Came back from going to the bank and UPS had been to the shop and delivered a HUGE box..... So it came about five days early. Hhhhmmm....must be living right. My husband just raised his eyebrows.......uh-oh.:googly:


----------



## scareme

I imagine that box might be to big to hide, P5. It's just as well to get it over with. You never know, maybe he wanted a pony as a child, and he'll just love this guy.


----------



## Copchick

I got mine yesterday too. The box is as big as a hor.. um, a horse. 

Wyatt Fur - I love the name for your horse!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I messaged a picture of the horse skellie to my family. One of my brothers suggested fire coming out of its mouth. My mother's comment:"With the tail up like that, you could have a pile of you know what under him".


----------



## Jack Mac

^^^Ah, moms, you gotta love em'


----------



## Spooky1

Hanging with the Scaretaker

0aac0a by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone Dancer

So is it going to stay there until Halloween?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

No "Buckshot" today.  

UPS traking says he's in Las Vegas, so he is possibly at The Horseshoe Casino playing craps.......

I guess that's better than the Palamino Club, which is, an "exotic dancer lounge", and he's just lose all his cash on Saddle Dances and overpriced Sasparilla. 

I should proably check the "Mustang Ranch" too.

yeah, its what you think it is...YE Haw!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer said:


> So is it going to stay there until Halloween?


Highy likely, especially when you consider that the Scaretaker lives there permanently:jol:

Wyatt, you are a total hoot


----------



## RWB

RoxyBlue said:


> I messaged a picture of the horse skellie to my family. One of my brothers suggested fire coming out of its mouth. My mother's comment:"With the tail up like that, you could have a pile of you know what under him".


You could probably make some plaster of paris poo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, RWB, our dog could give us the real thing to use. That would certainly keep people from walking through our display, at least more than once:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Frankly I think it would be worth getting some real horse poo just to watch the reaction and see them wonder where it came from.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

So... Buckshot arrived tonight at 8:30. 
Just ahead of a massive thunderstorm. 
Which I percieved as a good omen. 
BUT, once I put him together, I couldn't get him apart to put back in the box. 
I'm so in trouble.....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you could drape some tasteful tapestries over him and just say he's art:googly:


----------



## Copchick

Uh oh. I haven't put mine together yet. No time or space until the weekend. Does it NOT come apart easily?


----------



## RoxyBlue

CC, the horse is held together with pins and there is a wooden T-dowel used to take it apart. We haven't tried to take ours apart yet, so can't speak to how easy it might be.


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ O noooooo, you may have to leave it up all year


----------



## Wyatt Furr

RoxyBlue said:


> CC, the horse is held together with pins and there is a wooden T-dowel used to take it apart. We haven't tried to take ours apart yet, so can't speak to how easy it might be.


What does the wooden t-dowel look like? there was nothing like that in my box. also the lid was ripped ,so maybe it fell out...
Time to call Home depot.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Crisis averted. In the bottom of box, hidden under a flap of cardboard, in a little bag with the instuctions, was the plastic t-thing-a-ma-bob. And the instructions on how to take it apart using the "secret" hole provided in each piece. I had printed my instuctions online so I never saw the bag....... Thats MY story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Copchick

Got it, Roxy, thanks. I'm sure it will come apart just fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt and CC, glad we were able to save the day for you


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I was going to wait for next year to display my horse....but I thought of something pretty spectacular to do with him....wait and see what you think.....


----------



## Bone Dancer

^ your such a tease


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord!
What?
Hint?
Gee whiz 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I was going to wait for next year to display my horse....but I thought of something pretty spectacular to do with him....wait and see what you think.....


----------



## Spooky1

Works with a rider.

976d4d by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where's his cowboy hat?!?


----------



## grimghost

Quick Thought: target has a skeleton snake this year. over 40" and only 10 bucks. You could take one and cut into 3 sections, pose and place behind horse -- skeleton poop!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now that's demented:googly:

Making progress - slowly - on the twine mane for our horse. It will look good, but my fingers are paying the price:jol: Twine is not the kindest material to work with.


----------



## beelce

Some PLEASE do a corpsed horse....!!


----------



## beelce

I saw this thing in person at HD, and started to drool just a little bit.....


----------



## Wyatt Furr

beelce said:


> I saw this thing in person at HD, and started to drool just a little bit.....


You know you want it.....Muhahahahah! 
Been thinking about using raffia for a mane. Roxy, I know your using twine. I just dont have that kind of patience.


----------



## FistJr

I picked up my horse today. I am pretty happy with it - fairly solid as far as plastic goes, and BIG.

Has anyone tried to animate their horse yet? It looks like it should be fairly practical to add jaw movement, as well as turning the head side-to-side. But before I start experimenting, I wanted to check if that path has already been blazed by somebody...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wyatt Furr said:


> Been thinking about using raffia for a mane. Roxy, I know your using twine. I just dont have that kind of patience.


Probably a lot kinder material to work with, although not as horsehair-like

Fist, scubaspook1 has animated the jaw:






He's also working on adding movement:











As well as breathing smoke:






And adding LEDs to the nostrils:


----------



## FistJr

Wow, that is looking awesome!!! Oh man, why did I ever ask for ideas?!? Now it simply WILL NOT DO to have a mere talking and head-turning horse. Oh no, now I'll need smoke, and a rearing-horse, and....and...and...

LOL. What a rabbit hole this horse could turn into!

Many thanks for the great videos!


----------



## bobzilla

Wowza!
scubaspook1 did an awesome job on the horse!
Holy crap


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome, Fist I was happy I found the videos, not that we're going to turn our horse into a jumper this year:jol: We'll be happy if we can get the lights and sound to trigger (Heigh Ho!) without having to clap really loudly right next to the horse's head. The mic does not appear to be very sensitive as it's currently configured.


----------



## RWB

Home Depot had a special on the horse skelly today only $150.00... bah hum bug sold out early.


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder if Home Depot is sold out entirely or if they'll get more in later?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Home depot near my work was sold out. Already big holes in the stock levels of Halloween items from just a week ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well I was going to pose my horse skelly leaping over my front door with "Death" riding his back, but it's not going to happen this year. Realistically, I don't have time to finish him and I must set up the next two Saturdays. I'm going to stick with Ghoulford over the door for this year and do the horse skeleton with Death riding him over the doorway next year with . I have so much to do....:undecidekin: (but at least I already have the horse and a year to get him painted in Wildfire paint)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted a thread showing how I'm making the twine mane for our horse skellie:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=861303#post861303


----------



## Hairazor

^ Bodacious!


----------



## fogkeebler

When I was a little boy I had a horse named Trigger. My parents had told me that he had run away after i noticed him missing from his stall. After 40 years he finally made it back home.

The UPS guy found him sitting out in front of Home Depot and delivered him back. Hes a little on the bony side but in good spirits.

HAHAHHA


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hilarious Glad he made it home:jol:


----------



## tjc67

Might have to grab one next year. I may have to see if I can stick a modified skelli in place of the head to make a centuar skelli.


----------



## Haunted Spider

My homedepot never got any in this year


----------



## Spooky1

Haunted Spider said:


> My homedepot never got any in this year


We picked up ours on-line. We never saw any at the stores here. They even had free shipping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of Spooky1's friends sent us a real live used bridle for our horse. Now all we have to do is figure out how to put it on the skellie:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Skellie horse with real bridle. We'll need to make a few adjustments to make it fit better.

c668d4f by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice Spooky1/Roxy, we have horses and I too plan on some tack we have


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Skellie horse with real bridle. We'll need to make a few adjustments to make it fit better.
> 
> c668d4f by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


What is in it's mouth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The blue board you see is the interval timer we installed so that the sound and LED effects would run on their own. It will be hidden further back in his mouth when we have him in the yard.

Video:






Thread that discusses how to do this:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43186


----------



## Uruk-Hai

My daughter, who is of course horse-crazy, definitely wants to get one of these. Hoping they bring it up to the Hone Depits in Canada next year. I'm living all the creative and amazing jobs people have done customizing theirs!!


----------



## bobzilla

These guys were on sale yesterday for $99.99, now today, they're $49.99
I tried to add one to my cart, but no luck. Maybe out of stock now?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## Spooky1

I wonder what Roxy would do to me if I ordered a second one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder what Roxy would do to me if I ordered a second one.


You're going to make the mane for it, that's all I have to say:devil:

It appears you can't order it online anymore. I checked and, as bobzilla noted, it doesn't let you put the horse in your cart, which makes sense because horses are supposed to pull the cart, not ride in them.


----------



## randomr8

RoxyBlue said:


> You're going to make the mane for it, that's all I have to say:devil:
> 
> It appears you can't order it online anymore. I checked and, as bobzilla noted, it doesn't let you put the horse in your cart, which makes sense because horses are supposed to pull the cart, not ride in them.


 /\ /\ /\ 
l l l l l l 
:laugheton::laugheton::laugheton::laugheton:


----------



## halloween71

back in stock http://m.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accen...-Standing-Skeleton-Horse-6342-86676/206802721


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I always kick myself when I jump to buy and I don't wait for the sale......granted I have my skelly horse...but knowing if I had only waited, I could have saved over a hundred dollars.....kind of makes me sad.  Then again....I could've waited and not had a big box sitting in my garage for a year.....(I've got to get busy on doing something with my bone horse....seriously!)


----------



## Copchick

I can't remember, are they cheaper this year? Ugh, what am I thinking?! I really can't get another horse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Same price as last year - $200.


----------



## halloween71

yes same price as last.


----------



## RWB

Pretty excited, after reading everyone's update I went to the Depot site only to find the horse was no longer for sale. Kept checking and still nothing last Thursday. Figured I was out of luck as these seem to go really fast.... Woo hoo we're back in business and I got my order in today before they sell out.


----------



## Spooky1

Out of stock again


----------



## RWB

My horse arrived Wednesday!!!! Unlike last year's HD box that had a picture of the contents mine arrived in a plain brown box with print only. Packaged well so no complaint, but they must be trying to keep up with orders.


----------



## Screaming Demons

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I always kick myself when I jump to buy and I don't wait for the sale......granted I have my skelly horse...but knowing if I had only waited, I could have saved over a hundred dollars.....kind of makes me sad.  Then again....I could've waited and not had a big box sitting in my garage for a year.....(I've got to get busy on doing something with my bone horse....seriously!)


Don't feel bad. They were never actually for sale on sale. They sold out before Halloween last year. Everything was still listed on the website and kept dropping in price, although as things sold out you were unable to add them to your cart. Actually, you were lucky. They were selling for as much as $1,000 on ebay shortly before Halloween because they were all gone.


----------



## thegiltreys

I bought one of these last year. I set it up with the Headless Horseman. Lots of people stopped to take photos of it.


----------

